# Cancerous warts? (pic)



## bigmeechANDroe (Jul 17, 2013)

I did not notice anything wrong with my dog's chin, until he slightly cut it while licking the inside of a plastic peanut butter jar. Now I have noticed these bumps just below his mouth. I have been cleaning it with hydrogen peroxide, but it does not seem to be going away or improving after approximately four days.

I have been searching the web, and the closest image I have found that looks like his chin is a photo of cancerous canine warts. Does anyone know what this might be?

- I will be taking him to the vet.

Thanks.

http://i44.tinypic.com/2h4ghfo.jpg


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

bigmeechANDroe said:


> I did not notice anything wrong with my dog's chin, until he slightly cut it while licking the inside of a plastic peanut butter jar. Now I have noticed these bumps just below his mouth. I have been cleaning it with hydrogen peroxide, but it does not seem to be going away or improving after approximately four days.
> 
> I have been searching the web, and the closest image I have found that looks like his chin is a photo of cancerous canine warts. Does anyone know what this might be?
> 
> ...


A vet visit will definitely need to happen. It could just be infected but I get how concerned you are. I hear my dog fart and im on google or here searching for answers

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

It looks to me like an infection. My English Bulldog used to get bumps on her chin all the time and when they busted they scabbed over and looked pretty much like that. We tried alcohol and peroxide but the only thing that worked were antibiotics and cream from the vet. I believe they were yeast infections she got. That poor dog had all kinds of little issues like that...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

let us know what your Vet says.

some pups develop puppy acne on their chins. or the bumps develop because of a sensitivity to plastic (what kind of food dish do you use, I use stainless steel.)did your pup have any bumps before he cut himself?

a medicated cream with Zinc in it can help.

Hugz to your boy.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I agree with Darkevs....sounds like it could be dog acne. They usually get it on the chin. Stainless steel bowls and keeping them clean will help keep it away. Also the vet can give you something to put on it. My cat years ago had it actually! Lol!


----------



## bigmeechANDroe (Jul 17, 2013)

Darkevs said:


> (what kind of food dish do you use, I use stainless steel.)did your pup have any bumps before he cut himself?.


I use stainless steal bowls as well.
I did not notice any bumps on his chin prior to cutting himself, so I am not sure.

Thank you for the responses so far!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

check the vet... looks like beginning to some sort of mange(sarcoptic or demodec) type skin chaffing.. dogs scratch it becomes raw, and infected.. So some similar irritation is causing the scratching and the infected skin. .. If you can't afford a vet.. try a benadryl see if it subsides and clean the area with Lice N Shield, apply triotic ointment .. Check the dogs ears, if the similar stuff happening in his ears, its most likely mange. You'll need to go to the vet for an ivermect shot unless its demo then they'll handle it accordingly. 

Best of wishes


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I noticed pimple type bumps on Diesel's mouth. The vet told me to use aloe, preferably from the plant and get rid of the plastic bowls and use steel. I did just that, put the aloe from the plant on the pimples and changed the plastic bowls to stainless steel. Cleared up right away.


----------

